# Slider Mini t servos



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

I got both a slider and a mini t and noticed the mini t has 4 wires on the servo and my slider has the normal 3. Was thinking of using the mini t for spare parts but was wondering if a wire could be removed from the 4 wire servo and be used as a spare. I imagine it has 4 because the mini t had the reciever speedo combined?????


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

unless you put it all in the slider, you cannot use the servo.


----------



## roadrashracing (May 19, 2006)

I got some mini servos for sale brand new, if you need one.


----------

